# UDFs



## PollerJava (7. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit diesem UDFs aus? bzw. hat diese schon verwendet?


http://udf.adhoc-data.de/index.html

http://udf.adhoc-data.de/dokumentation_deutsch/dok_deu_datum.html 

ich hätte gerne SELECT '01.03.2006 15:03:01' AS ISCORRECT, F_ADDMONTH('01.10.2005 15:03:01', 5) FROM RDB$DATABASE; implementiert, aber es funktioniert nur mit '01.10.2005' und nicht mit '01.10.2005 15:03:01'? 

lg


----------



## maki (7. Dez 2007)

UDF ist IME immer von der verwendeten DB abhängig, auf dem MS SQL Serer schreibt man sie zB in TSQL.

Damit wärst du dann von der verwendeten DB abhängig, schon klar?


----------



## PollerJava (8. Dez 2007)

ja aber die obigen Links sind alle auf die Datenbank Firebird ausgelegt aber es geht trotzdem nicht,

lg


----------

